

There are no dumb users, just dumb products - galher
http://www.newsgrape.com/a/DJay3K8qcR4Zuwe4tF4cJg/there-are-no-dumb-users-just-dumb-products/

======
zwdr
Obviously there are dumb users, so you have to design accordingly.

I wish this headline was true though.

